# What do you do between pings?



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I have a few routines. 

1) find a quiet place, turn off the car and close my eyes
2) as above but play sodoku
3) listen to a podcast, audio book, or news


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Post on this forum, surf Facebook, look for job openings.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

For entertainment it’s hard to beat *******. Easy to lose track of the Uber app though.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

If it's dead enough for me to have more than 10-15 min of no-pings, I usually call it a day and go home. (If I want to stay out, I have approx 200 movies on my tablet to keep me up)


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

15-30 minutes between pings is a busy day out here


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I drive and listen to talk radio. When I get a pax I switch back over to music.



Transeau said:


> 15-30 minutes between pings is a busy day out here


Lately I've been getting pings pretty much non-stop. I think it might be because my rating has gone up.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Jogging if I'm near a park and exercising. I take my phone with me and never go more than 1 minute running distance from the car.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Study, it’s a great way to review notes and study for exams. Especially when I’m in the mood to wait an hour at the airport. Just pop out my iPad and I’m good to go. I’ve always thought this job was great for paying education.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Jogging if I'm near a park and exercising. I take my phone with me and never go more than 1 minute running distance from the car.


Just say it,you run in circles around your car.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Just say it,you run in circles around your car.


Nope....the Microsoft campus has a heavily wooded hiking trail, likewise the Google campus, and various other parks in the area where I drive.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Jogging if I'm near a park and exercising. I take my phone with me and never go more than 1 minute running distance from the car.


I don't run but would walk, window shop and walk around the parking lot around my car, sometimes find a secluded spot and do lunges and body squats

Or I binge watch an episode or 2 and of course hit the NEW POSTS button here

I am thinking of buying a surface pro for the car though to make slides for my car so I don't have to go home and work on it there


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> For entertainment it's hard to beat *******. Easy to lose track of the Uber app though.


I'm more of an Xhamster man myself but to each his/her own


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

You wait for the ping


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Self pleasure!


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Chatterbate for quality entertainment.


----------



## UberVinceLA (Oct 12, 2017)

Go home and work in my studio. I live 2 blocks from AV college in Lancaster, Ca., so I go up and down the stairs a few times a day. Two jobs at the same time plus exercise.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Wow, I didn't realize some go that long between pings. It's very rare to go more than 10 minutes without a ping for me, and usually on a weekend I'm taking the next ride while doing a ride. I don't have the patience for sitting around that long. I'd give up and go home.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Drive somewhere else


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Chatterbate for quality entertainment.


I met my future spouse on cb.


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Read a book.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Pull out my laptop and work my real job.


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

Transeau said:


> I have a few routines.
> 
> 1) find a quiet place, turn off the car and close my eyes
> 2) as above but play sodoku
> 3) listen to a podcast, audio book, or news


I head to my local pub.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Transeau said:


> I have a few routines.
> 
> 1) find a quiet place, turn off the car and close my eyes
> 2) as above but play sodoku
> 3) listen to a podcast, audio book, or news


I keep UberEats and Lyft on at the same time so I don't know what is like to wait in between pings when I'm doing both together but when I do one only I usually like wasting gas cause Super Ant's don't give a ****.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I sleep.

Usually between 100-300PM on Tue-Thu we'll get a small lull where you can wait 30 minutes for a ping......so I recline the seat and pass out. The ping wakes me up.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

What do I do?

Read
Shake the debris off the rear floor mats
File my nails (seriously)
Eat lunch (sandwich from my bag)
Drink water or Powerade
Straighten out the phone charging cords
Make notes for that book we all say we're going to write
Drive to a better place for getting a ping
Text my Significant Other, especially if it's close to lunchtime

Not necessarily in that order.

Christine


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I have no time between pings right now. I’m stacking. 

I used to surf the forum.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Floss my teeth


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Wow, I didn't realize some go that long between pings. It's very rare to go more than 10 minutes without a ping for me, and usually on a weekend I'm taking the next ride while doing a ride. I don't have the patience for sitting around that long. I'd give up and go home.


Welcome to XL, Lux, Luxsuv life lol, sometimes its 16 hours between calls, the record I think was 28



LolIKnow said:


> I keep UberEats and Lyft on at the same time so I don't know what is like to wait in between pings when I'm doing both together but when I do one only I usually like wasting gas cause Super Ant's don't give a @@@@.


Do you really work in Miami or just from there?


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Welcome to XL, Lux, Luxsuv life lol, sometimes its 16 hours between calls, the record I think was 28
> 
> Do you really work in Miami or just from there?


I'm from Miami and I work in Miami. It's a busy city.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

LolIKnow said:


> I'm from Miami and I work in Miami. It's a busy city.


Imo this is one of the worst times of year but good job keeping busy things will begin to blow up soon


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I’ve been driving for just 2.5 weeks in a small city and have never gone more than 11-12 minutes with no pings ! So far, pretty lucky I guess. But lots of short trips.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I don't run but would walk, window shop and walk around the parking lot around my car, sometimes find a secluded spot and do lunges and body squats
> 
> Or I binge watch an episode or 2 and of course hit the NEW POSTS button here
> 
> I am thinking of buying a surface pro for the car though to make slides for my car so I don't have to go home and work on it there


Off topic but I splurged and got a surface pro. Love it! It's worth the high price.

But use a cheap tablet and bluetooth keyboard in the car.

One of those cheap shelf things that hang on the wheel are perfect.

Paid $1,500 all in for the SP. Just to nice for some crack head to breakfast the window..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Field dress car.
Wipe down. Shake out floor mats. Brush off seat.
Park near bar with open door & good live music near Bourbon street.
Go to bathroom.
Get a drink.
Get a snack.
Smoke a cigarette.
Get out stretch.
Drive to better location.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Off topic but I splurged and got a surface pro. Love it! It's worth the high price.
> 
> But use a cheap tablet and bluetooth keyboard in the car.
> 
> ...


Whoa what!! I've never seen those. I literally have to sit in the back with passenger seat all the way up to have enough space to set my iPad. I'm going to look into this. Great post my friend.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Castaneda7189 said:


> Whoa what!! I've never seen those. I literally have to sit in the back with passenger seat all the way up to have enough space to set my iPad. I'm going to look into this. Great post my friend.


Think I paid $13 on Amazon. Most of them are the same except for the price.

Really well worth it. One side is desk sorta deal with a pen holder. The other side is meal setup.

So worth it and slides between passenger seat and center console.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Read forums. Go to the bathroom. Get coffee. Fill up the gas tank. Read/sort emails. Shake out floor mats. Wipe fingerprints off windows. Watch Lissetti jog.

(Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 4, 2018)

Mental Masturbation.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

You gotta learn how live daily during the idle time otherwise life passes by.. start being/living when you're idle. Breathing is a key component of this concept.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Great thread, Transeau.

After a lil under 2 years of this. I just figured out that busy or not, breaks are important. Used to just grab coffee or rest room but no actual real breaks between pings. Have found I almost doubled my time on the road and income by taking serious breaks. Find a place to get real food, healthy drink. Then open the tablet and really relax and do stuff online just for pleasure or study some thing. Write emails or goof around here.

Previously, I'd work until tired and then just head home. New method, as mentioned, all but doubled time and cash flow. Just did 13 hrs and am not as tired as I was pre-break around 3 AM. (it's 8:30 AM now)

The only pressure with this is what I put on myself. Bad pax, traffic or what ever. Just a break and all good and mental reset.


----------



## Moore887 (Dec 11, 2015)

I find I am on Facebook, forums etc. I don't have unlumunli data , if I did, I would watch diy youtube videos or something educational. Can YouTube videos be downloaded for offline?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Moore887 said:


> I find I am on Facebook, forums etc. I don't have unlumunli data , if I did, I would watch diy youtube videos or something educational. Can YouTube videos be downloaded for offline?


Yes, More. Pretty easy. Can do all sorts of interesting DLs for watching later. https://www.google.com/search?q=dow...j69i57j0l4.21880j0j9&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Another really cool download for later use is podcasts and books on tape. Lots of fascinating stuff. 1940 styl radio dramas, comedy. Pretty much anything you might enjoy.

https://www.google.com/search?q=dow...j0l2j69i64.12598j0j9&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

This is my favorite thing while Uberin'. Have had passengers bummed to get out because they got into some show that was on during their trip.

Edit; I forgot to say I use an old cell phone for podcasts and radio shows. I have that plugged into an AUX cord so it's separate from my daily driver cell phone. Avoiding interfering with uber/lyft app(s).


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I'll drive within reason to get some pings. Nothing crazy, but I'll make a loop around the bars 3-4 miles every 15 minutes to grab a ping. But I usually don't have to wait more than 5 minutes to get one on a Saturday. Anything longer than 30 minutes I just head home with takeout and a movie.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I forgot some. Some are obvious, others maybe not.

* Potty stop (bathroom break) If you don't have to, you're not drinking enough water.
* People watching - Works especially well during the afternoon rush when you're waiting at lights downtown. ("I wonder where she got that dress!" and "I wish I had boobs like hers.")
* Driving to places you want to know more about. Yes, they're dead miles, but it's how I figured out an important HOV lane entrance. It's okay to do it if it's not a long way off.
* Topping off the gas tank, esp if I'm near a Sam's Club. I don't always burn their gas, since my car doesn't like a steady diet of it. My car uses premium (sigh) and I think theirs may not quite meet the octane spec. But it's by far the cheapest premium around here.

Christine


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I forgot some. Some are obvious, others maybe not.
> 
> * Potty stop (bathroom break) If you don't have to, you're not drinking enough water.
> * People watching - Works especially well during the afternoon rush when you're waiting at lights downtown. ("I wonder where she got that dress!" and "I wish I had boobs like hers.")
> ...


Always wondered why uber nav (now silent for 6, count 'em 6 days) doe not suggest the HOV lanes or even know about em? They are wonderful things!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Always wondered why uber nav (now silent for 6, count 'em 6 days) doe not suggest the HOV lanes or even know about em? They are wonderful things!


I've always assumed that the app doesn't presume to know if we have a pax in the car. (Yes, I know about ass-u-me.)

Plus in many places (especially California where the software developers live) the HOV lanes are part of the freeway. Here in Texas, they're often an entirely separate expressway. There are places (like US 59 north of downtown) where the HOV and the regular road aren't visible from each other.

Christine


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I've always assumed that the app doesn't presume to know if we have a pax in the car. (Yes, I know about ass-u-me.)
> 
> Plus in many places (especially California where the software developers live) the HOV lanes are part of the freeway. Here in Texas, they're often an entirely separate expressway. There are places (like US 59 north of downtown) where the HOV and the regular road aren't visible from each other.
> 
> Christine


I was hoping the taxi option in Waze would find, suggest them. Anyone know if it does? That alone would put Waze at the top of my list.

GMaps is about the least prone to mess up in my experience.

Uber native nav is easier in not having to switch back to get the right house # (I always assumed they made it that way to annoy you, so you would use theirs)

Waze is about but just shy of not messing up as much as either of the above. (but like the social of it big time)

...and ya can play with them between pings. Ya know it's slow when ya get that board, LoL.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Post on this forum, surf Facebook,* look for job openings*.


It should be this.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Lately I've been getting pings pretty much non-stop. I think it might be because my rating has gone up.


No, it's cause you drive in Dallas.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

I carry an iPad and using hot spot for connection to watch YouTube ideas, read the news, Facebook etc...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Transeau said:


> I have a few routines.
> 
> 1) find a quiet place, turn off the car and close my eyes
> 2) as above but play sodoku
> 3) listen to a podcast, audio book, or news


I watch UFO and related videos on Youtube, I swear, I'm a UFO junkie, abductions, secret space programs, alien back engineering of crashed UFOs, the "alien agenda", alien hybrids, anti gravity technology, MUFON lectures, cattle mutilations, crop circles, MIB, interstellar travel, and on and on and on, there are literally thousands of videos of this type for all of us crazies, it's a feast of entertainment ! One thing I'm not interested in is "ancient aliens" TV shows, I want to know what is happening now, not thousands of years ago.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I slept in my car for about 90 minutes today until the ping woke me up.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Well... if it's Monday afternoon, I wait until Tuesday morning and maybe blow leaves, get a car wash, read a book or the Wall Street Journal, think about what to cook for dinner all week, etc. Small market, not unusual to go hours or even a day or two without a ping. But I don't work nights, so, no idea if it picks up after dark.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Jogging if I'm near a park and exercising. I take my phone with me and never go more than 1 minute running distance from the car.


Then use deodorant


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TDR said:


> Then use deodorant


I never get enough time to work up a sweat, but yeah my mandatory supplies in my work bag are a hair scrunchie, baby wipes, deodorant, baby powder, sunblock, toothpaste, toothbrush, dental floss, mouthwash, and a mild vanilla scented body perfume. The only thing that stinks in my car is pax and pax's breath.

I have to burn Nag Champa in my car constantly because in Washington, Marijuana is legal, and many times pax get in smelling like a grow operation. Soon as they are out of the car I'm lighting my Nag Champa and letting it burn while I'm enroute to the next pax. I dab out the incense seconds before the next pax step in my car. Nag Champa works great to get rid of pax's alcohol and garlic breath too.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Shut my car off and restart cuz I have a ping.

Take a piss and get back in the car due to a ping.

Eat a breakfast sandwich and restart my car due to a ping.

Refill my coffee and get back on the road due to a ping.

Shut my car off, stretch, walk a little, restart at due to a ping.

Make a phone call that is interrupted by a ping.

Read a post on UP.net and get interrupted by a ping.


My market is very steady most days and most hours of the day.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I watch UFO and related videos on Youtube, I swear, I'm a UFO junkie, abductions, secret space programs, alien back engineering of crashed UFOs, the "alien agenda", alien hybrids, anti gravity technology, MUFON lectures, cattle mutilations, crop circles, MIB, interstellar travel, and on and on and on, there are literally thousands of videos of this type for all of us crazies, it's a feast of entertainment ! One thing I'm not interested in is "ancient aliens" TV shows, I want to know what is happening now, not thousands of years ago.


You should listen to old Art Bell shows, especially with riders in car. The expressions when UFO abductees talk about anal probes is priceless.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

I don't tolerate downtime well, 10 minutes and I'm ready to call it a day. Luckily that doesn't happen often. But this summer during one excruciating shift I went to B&N and got a crossword puzzle book, the Sunday ilk. Since then I've only completed 4 or 5, but they make time fly. I'd read except I might find a book too hard to put down.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> No, it's cause you drive in Dallas.


Well I live in north Ft. Worth. It's kind of hit and miss sometimes when I leave the house.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Post on this forum


And hit the "No thanks" button.








[/ATTACH]


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> And hit the "No thanks" button.
> 
> View attachment 267509


I would definitely accept that ping, call the pax, ask them why in the world they're rated so low and have them cancel because I don't feel safe with them in my car. Trust me, they'll ping again, rinse and repeat.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Check in on the forum
Make sure the local FB group hasn’t burned the page down
Knit (knitting needles double as excellent weapons) 

No place to walk where pings are to be found in my territory. 
I don’t eat with my app on as I want to enjoy my meal.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I don't run but would walk, window shop and walk around the parking lot around my car, sometimes find a secluded spot and do lunges and body squats
> 
> Or I binge watch an episode or 2 and of course hit the NEW POSTS button here
> 
> I am thinking of buying a surface pro for the car though to make slides for my car so I don't have to go home and work on it there


Do you have a ipad or android tablet already? You can use teamviewer to log into to your computer at home.


----------



## Sippi (Aug 22, 2018)

I don't know that I've ever had that much time between pings to do much of anything. If nothing else I'm turning on the other services to see what comes up for rides. Or I'm en-route back to a spot where I know I can pick up a ride. The only time I have times is when I wind up at an airport and decide to take a little bit for the queue to go through. Then usually I do a few laps around the car, smoke a cigarette or curl up in passenger seat for a nap.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

Pee in my water jug, lol. On that note, what do guys do when you didn't know you had to pee that much and It looks like it's about to overflow? Lmfao


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> And hit the "No thanks" button.
> 
> View attachment 267510
> [/ATTACH]


NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!! Do NOT hit that button.

The decline/no thanks button is only for Uber/Lyft benefit. Allow the full 15 seconds to count down. If 4 drivers do that, it's a full minute that Mr. 4.38 Rating gets to wait. That's an eternity for most snowflakes today.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Another good and freebie is CDs free from a libary. They have some really cool stuff.

Ya really could get school work time in. Or just old books, dramas, comidies. Some really cool stuff all free.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I usually make my way home. Plug in car. Read book (or forum). Occasionally get some writing done. Get small jobs and food prep done around the house. Mostly killing time on this forum.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Jogging if I'm near a park and exercising. I take my phone with me and never go more than 1 minute running distance from the car.


Let us know where ur next jog will be so we can watch u jog.


----------



## Mighty Mo (May 19, 2018)

Political podcasts/funny youtube depends the mood while no passengers, my music when someone in car.
Only a side gig aside my main work, if I'm not getting rides, I'm probably going home.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

I usually do not have much time to do anything between pings because I only drive on weekends when it is actually busy. Weekdays are always slow unless you love shitty rush hour traffic. Lol


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Screen Shot Surge Patterns and study vehicles on the map. Am trying to screen shot several weeks to see patterns for best staging areas. 

Also trying to figure out how to develop a peer to peer application that can be used between drivers and riders.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I read. Sometimes drive to somewhere I think will be busier. If I don't get decent pings within 20-30 minutes, I call it quits for the night.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

henrygates said:


> I read. Sometimes drive to somewhere I think will be busier. If I don't get decent pings within 20-30 minutes, I call it quits for the night.


Hang in there.... I have found you have to cover large parts of the day. Keeping your app on 15 hours a day moving or not you can hit your goals. You just need to be able to cover large portions of the day and be ready to go at a moments notice. Yesterday i had a horrible morning to start and was going to say F it. But I took a break late morning and kept pushing through the day to make $370.00

This morning is kind of the same a little slow on XL but hoping it picks up here throughout the day.

Also if you are transporting business people a short distance ask them of u can take them to the airport later. These can help add to your days earnings.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Who has time to do anything?

After a trip, I park nearby and start a 15- minute timer. If I don't get a trip before the timer finishes, I move a couple miles and start again. Often I will consult my log and ask "where was I last week at this time?"

As soon as I arrive in the new area, I usually get a trip even before I park.

It rarely comes to that. I usually get a trip within 7 minutes.

I will admit to sometimes going to a "dead" area, just so I can squeeze in a 15- minute nap. It's amazing how much rest you can get in 15 minutes.

 I love to read, but there's never time for that. Even a trip through the drive-thru is usually interrupted by a ping.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Hang in there.... I have found you have to cover large parts of the day. Keeping your app on 15 hours a day moving or not you can hit your goals. You just need to be able to cover large portions of the day and be ready to go at a moments notice. Yesterday i had a horrible morning to start and was going to say F it. But I took a break late morning and kept pushing through the day to make $370.00
> 
> This morning is kind of the same a little slow on XL but hoping it picks up here throughout the day.
> 
> Also if you are transporting business people a short distance ask them of u can take them to the airport later. These can help add to your days earnings.


Good tips, but not I only have a few hours in the evening available during week.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Just say it,you run in circles around your car.


 I was going to say, a minute away from my car MIGHT be the counter at the convenience store. God I got old.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

In between pings I do the same thing I do during rides, self loath.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Also trying to figure out how to develop a peer to peer application that can be used between drivers and riders.


If you have the skills to make an app, do an app that you can make money with. There's no profit in what you propose.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

New2This said:


> You should listen to old Art Bell shows, especially with riders in car. The expressions when UFO abductees talk about anal probes is priceless.


Okay I'm a UFO junkie for some 40 years what are the odds I've heard of Art Bell?

But thanks for the tip anyway


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

I don’t have this issue.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

grayspinner said:


> Pull out my laptop and work my real job.


So ridesharing is your fake job .... hehehehehe


----------



## uberdude76 (May 26, 2018)

Castaneda7189 said:


> Study, it's a great way to review notes and study for exams. Especially when I'm in the mood to wait an hour at the airport. Just pop out my iPad and I'm good to go. I've always thought this job was great for paying education.


That's exactly what I am doing. Great tax benefit for going back to school.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Transeau said:


> I have a few routines.
> 
> 1) find a quiet place, turn off the car and close my eyes
> 2) as above but play sodoku
> 3) listen to a podcast, audio book, or news


I studied real estate, passed on first try, too!


----------



## supernaut_32273 (Apr 9, 2017)

To Mega Therion said:


> Read a book.


Thats what I do. Nice Tom G. pic btw. Long time Celtic Frost fan here!


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> I studied real estate, passed on first try, too!


You are so smart.

It took me 5 times to get my DL.

Hehehehehe


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

freddieman said:


> Let us know where ur next jog will be so we can watch u jog.


Microsoft East campus, Microsoft employee hiking jogging trail. I should say look for a someone bolting out of the woods with a phone in her hand and running up to her car. Since I can run pretty fast, a minute away from my car can put me all the way back in the woods by the edge of the forest close to Bel-Red road. My car is parked in the parking lot that parallels those woods.

Also occasionally like in January and February when it's dead slow, you might find me on the Microsoft soccer field playing soccer with the employees.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Microsoft East campus, Microsoft employee hiking jogging trail. I should say look for a someone bolting out of the woods with a phone in her hand and running up to her car. Since I can pretty fast, a minute away from my car can put me all the way back in the woods by the edge of the forest close to Bel-Red road. My car is parked in the parking lot that parallels those woods.
> 
> Also occasionally like in January and February when it's dead slow, you might find me on the Microsoft soccer field playing soccer with the employees.


Cool....thanks for the intel!


----------



## great bambino (Jun 29, 2017)

i get my insant pay from last trip buy a scratch off and drea m of retirning


----------



## LA Husky (Jun 28, 2018)

Read the Bible or take a nap in the shade


----------



## Dr Cooterstew (Oct 21, 2018)

Duolingo.


----------



## Courtney M (Sep 19, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Wow, I didn't realize some go that long between pings. It's very rare to go more than 10 minutes without a ping for me, and usually on a weekend I'm taking the next ride while doing a ride. I don't have the patience for sitting around that long. I'd give up and go home.


Do you have the same luxury on the weekends as weekday? I don't. Here in Nashville, Tn the weekends are a different clientele and no tipping hardly from my experience. But I make money during the week. No complaints. Rain or shine. Cold or hot.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Courtney M said:


> Do you have the same luxury on the weekends as weekday?


I don't even get in the car on Mondays, unless there's a special event. It's just not worth it.

If there's a sporting event or a convention, that would make it worth it. Lots of conventions start on Weds. though.

C


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Find a place to park and either play games or nap


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Listen to music, drive close to an area that usually gets pings (metro, movie theater, restaurant town center), find a bathroom and hope I get a ping in the bathroom, stuff like that. One time I was getting dollar menu shit at the McDonalds in CP and I got a call for a ride from a pax that was also in the McDonalds. He got in the car and was like "yo were you in the McDs?" and I was like "yup, just got done getting my order". I always keep the app on when I park the car and step outside inbetween a break in pings cuz you never know. Soon as you throw away the trash or get your dollar fries someone might ping you


----------



## Mr Magoo (Aug 2, 2016)

Fap in the backseat then charge the next pax a cleaning fee.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

go to closest business location where I have picked up pax, park, get out go inside, introduce myself and give them some business cards with my contact info. go back to car, sit for awhile, market yourself and your services.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Courtney M said:


> Do you have the same luxury on the weekends as weekday? I don't. Here in Nashville, Tn the weekends are a different clientele and no tipping hardly from my experience. But I make money during the week. No complaints. Rain or shine. Cold or hot.


Since its a second income for me I hit it heavy Friday and Saturday, and about 3 hours a night T,W,Th. take Su and Monday off. Weekends are very busy, usually ride to ride with no break. t-th run hot and cold. If the weeknight is slow I call it quits because then garbage calls take over (20-25 min pings which no way I'm taking)


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

OGT said:


> Pee in my water jug, lol. On that note, what do guys do when you didn't know you had to pee that much and It looks like it's about to overflow? Lmfao


I have found the 32oz big gulp to be my best friend. It all I need to drink and all I ever been able to fill. I've had a couple close calls though with overflow...


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> But use a cheap tablet and bluetooth keyboard in the car.
> One of those cheap shelf things that hang on the wheel are perfect.


What is that model wheel desk?


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> If it's dead enough for me to have more than 10-15 min of no-pings, I usually call it a day and go home. (If I want to stay out, I have approx 200 movies on my tablet to keep me up)


Geeze, you're a bit like me! I have maybe 500 unread books, both fiction and non-fiction on my Samsung Galaxy tablet. I also have a copy of every Batman comic ever published... yeah, I had a collection of the physical comics themselves that I maintained from 1965 thru the 1990's, but the damn things got too expensive, with their glitter and "metallic" covers that came in multiple versions but housed the exact same comic inside...

When I started Uber 2 years ago I would spend as much time reading as I did driving customers. These days I still update the tablet and take it with me, but I am often too busy to read anything save for street signs!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I pull out my laptop and fire up Excel to setup a very complex financial statement with multiple pivot tables to add up the tips I received that day.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Wash my car with bottled water that was bought for pax. Go into WaWa bathroom and shave. Check the oil. Change the air in the tires. Sniff fabreeze. Catch up on local news (uberpeople.net). Look for items left in car. Ebay items left in car.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> I studied real estate, passed on first try, too!


Good for you! I was active in real estate (residential) in the Greater Bridgeport area between 1985 and thru 2010. My Dad was the head of the office and our chief broker. A few years later He died of heart disease in 2010. That is when I plunged into a deep depression and civil war started in our family's real estate office.

If you saw the film THE BIG SHORT, or the short documentary THE FALL OF LEHMAN BROTHERS, you know what I'm talking about. We did everything that we had done for 40 years but after wonderful sales between the years 2002 thru 2005 we began encountering difficulties in the fall of 2006. Suddenly we could no longer be confident that any particular sales transaction was actually going to close. We would show up at our lawyer's office only to find that at the last moment the buyer's bank or mortgage lender had changed the rules of the game. Larger down payments and higher interest rates were now the norm. Some buyers whom we had worked with for up to 3 months were able to meet the new rates but others were not. I went from making "easy money" to being cash strapped. When my Dad (the founder and chief broker of our office) passed away and my siblings and I discovered that our Mom had Alzheimer's disease and that Dad had been covering for her for about a decade our personal lives went to shit. I was forced to apply for food stamps and medicaid.

And about 3 million dollars of my Dad's estate went up in smoke. In trying to ensure multiple income streams for my Mom's health and well-being my Dad had given out about 5 million dollars in personal loans to several people who were in somewhat risky businesses (such as night clubs and restaurants). Payments were made on time for the first year after my dad's death, but the borrowers gradually realized that my dad had lent out a lot of money without consulting with or informing his family and some of these loans simply involved a handshake and a promise.

No one in our office, not my dad's children nor his brother and his kids knew the details of many of his loans to people. In his desire to provide multiple income streams to support my Mom my Dad lent money to business people that the banks would not touch. People we thought were our friends began seeing their own businesses start to fail, and stopped repaying us. Looking back over the past 9 years I feel confident in saying that we were beat out of at least 3 million dollars. Sure, we went to court and got judgements but if the people that my Dad had lent the money to declared bankruptcy there wasn't a whole lot that we could do.

I also gave up on showing properties. My knees had been getting progressively worse and I could no longer climb up 3 flights of stairs. Even 2 consecutive stairways cause me a great deal of pain. I gave up and quit the business.

But the residential real estate market has rebounded (despite the very real concerns brought on due to climate change). Real Estate agents are once again in demand. Other members of my extended family are once again earning decent incomes thru sale commissions. Due to family obligations and my own ill-health I am lucky to be able to make some money via Uber. Of course I won't be able to work full time the next few months. The total knee replacement of both knees will set me back at least 2 months. The cataract surgery (one eye at a time) will impede my Uber Driver's career a couple of more months. At a rough guess I believe that I am looking at about 5 months of loss of income. Sure, I am doing the best I can to pay bills in advance and put 3 months of cat food and litter in the cat closet, but I am still not fully recovered from my "total liver failure" of a month ago... (a week of delirium spent in the local hospital's ICU). So I can't do everything that I feel needs to be done in preparation for these surgeries and recovery time.

But these are my own personal issues. Without 35 - 40 years of intellectual baggage, and if you are in good physical health, you should have a decent, if not a great, career in real estate.

I wish you well.


----------



## Ashoor (Feb 26, 2017)

I started doing Uber on a PT basis 1.5 years ago: since then, I finished two books while Ubering, one of which helped me get a certificate in project management. 

Put your free time to good use between pings.


----------



## Ajasattic (Oct 24, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Nope....the Microsoft campus has a heavily wooded hiking trail, likewise the Google campus, and various other parks in the area where I drive.


Playa Vista?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Ajasattic said:


> Playa Vista?


No the Flagship campus in Redmond Washington. It's huge. Bigger than LAX.










From the upper left corner, to the lower right corner of this picture is most of the campus. The freeway runs in the middle of it.

By the X is West campus. All those star shaped buildings are in the East Campus. The woods I run in are in the upper right corner of the picture just past that last building, and the soccer field is that grassy area just left of the trees in the middle of the picture.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I'll bet the foot traffic in the woods will increase very soon.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

New2This said:


> I'm more of an Xhamster man myself but to each his/her own


Porndig, Eporner and Hqporner are way better. Tons more 1080p and 4k content and full length videos.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

DocT said:


> I'll bet the foot traffic in the woods will increase very soon.


You mean due to the heavy recruitment by Microsoft for young new engineers? Yes they have lots of conferences and events going on right now to attract youth, women, and people of color to consider a career with Microsoft as opposed to going to work for 'ol Jeff Bezoz and his tiny little company across the lake called Amazon.

Its fierce competition among Microsoft, Amazon, Google, Nintendo, Bungie Expedia, F5, Facebook, T-Mobile, Boeing, and Uber to attract the 80,000 people a year that move to Seattle to work in tech, to come work for their company.


----------



## Pandy2 (Jul 18, 2018)

I try to go to the nearest center of a city or town and park the car. If the silence is longer than 30 minutes and far away from home. I stay off the interstates and take the back roads home. Usually I get pinged when that happens. If I am close to home I park the car and if it goes past 60 minutes, then it is slow enough with a population of 50K to head home. I have done that twice in my almost 2 years of Uber.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I tried to read an idiots guide to selling on eBay book but couldn’t make it work lol, now I just Netflix really bad movies that I download and watch them a little bit at a time, anything I enjoy doing between pings just pisses me off that I get distracted from it for some non tipping pax and wouldn’t allow that to be disrupted from my enjoyment 

I’m halfway through sharknado 5 right now and started at 1


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> I tried to read an idiots guide to selling on eBay book on how to be a seller between pings but couldn't make it work lol, now I just Netflix really bad movies that I download and watch them a little bit at a time, anything I enjoy doing between pings just pisses me off that I get distracted from it for some non tipping pax
> 
> I'm halfway through sharknado 5 right now and started at 1


Why would you let a little thing like customers interrupt your movie watching?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Jumpin Jim said:


> Why would you let a little thing like customers interrupt your movie watching?


Only movies I know I can walk away from, kinda like my acceptance rate, you would think the sounds of pings were part of the movie with my waiting pings out with pool shared or low ratings lol


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> You mean due to the heavy recruitment by Microsoft for young new engineers? Yes they have lots of conferences and events going on right now to attract youth, women, and people of color to consider a career with Microsoft as opposed to going to work for 'ol Jeff Bezoz and his tiny little company across the lake called Amazon.
> 
> Its fierce competition among Microsoft, Amazon, Google, Nintendo, Bungie Expedia, F5, Facebook, T-Mobile, Boeing, and Uber to attract the 80,000 people a year that move to Seattle to work in tech, to come work for their company.


Rideshare drivers will have an urge to be more healthy, mind and body, by taking a leisure stroll in the woods.


----------



## RychusRkr (Oct 1, 2018)

If I'm not getting a ping after a few minutes of a drop off I realize I am in a slow zone, I have a choice. if tired I'll park and recline and take a power nap or just drive to a busier area. Most of the time the pings come like popcorn popping, one after another, even here in Tulsa Okie-homa. If a ride takes me to a remote area, I quickly head back to the population centers.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

DocT said:


> Rideshare drivers will have an urge to be more healthy, mind and body, by taking a leisure stroll in the woods.


Just came back from another run in those woods. It's raining in Seattle right now and I'm soaked but it was a good run. I blew past all those programmers who probably haven't seen life outside a computer screen in weeks.










I don't understand why, but I ran past a female engineer who found herself stuck in the soil because she decided to come out here in the woods in her 4 inch heels and dress skirt. Evidence that these engineers can write a string of code to rock your world, but common sense eludes them.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

I live downtown so I chill at home between pings. The good life


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Just came back from another run in those woods. It's raining in Seattle right now and I'm soaked but it was a good run.
> ...
> I don't understand why, but I ran past a female engineer who found herself stuck in the soil because she decided to come out here in the woods in her 4 inch heels and dress skirt. Evidence that these engineers can write a string of code to rock your world, but common sense eludes them.


When is it NOT raining in Seattle? I remember a comedian who said that it rains in Seattle _at least_ 365 days a year.

I've not been able to understand how the term "engineer" gets applied to software anything. But then, I'm a retired chemical engineer, so I'm biased.

Did you know that the term "engineer" started with the railroads?

Christine


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> When is it NOT raining in Seattle? I remember a comedian who said that it rains in Seattle _at least_ 365 days a year.
> 
> I've not been able to understand how the term "engineer" gets applied to software anything. But then, I'm a retired chemical engineer, so I'm biased.
> 
> ...


Yes I did, and often Tech companies coin the term because they are also building a railroad that connects people. I forgot this week Microsoft is having a huge Women in Tech conference in the building across the street from the woods. Its very possible she wasn't an actual employee but a tech hopeful with Microsoft aspirations.

Last few years, with global warming, in summer Seattle actually goes into drought spells where it doesn't rain for 40+ days. This is a problem for plants and trees that are used to living in a damp environment. Lots of trees and plants start dying til humans intervene.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Yes I did, and often Tech companies coin the term because they to, are building a railroad that connects people. I forgot this week Microsoft is having a huge Women in Tech conference in the building across the street from the woods. Its very possible she wasn't an actual employee but a tech hopeful with Microsoft aspirations.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> huge Women in Tech conference in the building


The WiT conference in Houston earlier this year was AWESOME. I made darned sure I was there when they wanted to go out for lunch or dinner.

A couple of the women I drove for were there to do recruiting. One was from Silicon Valley, and one was from NYC.

Christine


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> The WiT conference in Houston earlier this year was AWESOME. I made darned sure I was there when they wanted to go out for lunch or dinner.
> 
> A couple of the women I drove for were there to do recruiting. One was from Silicon Valley, and one was from NYC.
> 
> Christine


LOL yes I made sure, as always, my C# or my Java textbook is on my dashboard and in view. I didn't get any recruitment numbers then but I have collected 5 number from tech recruiters from major corporations. Most recent one was from the Pax West convention. Picked up one of the guest speakers for Latinas in Gaming. ( even though I'm Italian it's fine she said .) She gave me her card and got me in contact the group's leader.

Now just 2 more years of school left before I get my bachelor's in computer science.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> yes I made sure, as always, my C# or my Java textbook is on my dashboard and in view.


I wasn't even looking at it from the standpoint of job hunting. I just knew that they would be good passengers, and that they would be technically literate enough to use Uber. (I don't drive for Lyft.)

Christine


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I wasn't even looking at it from the standpoint of job hunting. I just knew that they would be good passengers, and that they would be technically literate enough to use Uber. (I don't drive for Lyft.)
> 
> Christine


Well, networking is good. Even the engineers say this is the smart thing to do. No matter what your interest is, go buy a used textbooks on that subject and stick it in an area visible to pax, then pick up pax from corporations that operate on that subject matters. I'm a programming student, so I have enough basic knowledge to talk shop with the engineer pax. Anyone can do the same for their subject of choice.

LOL I guess I just gave up my secret of why I stalk......cough.......cough..... select the tech campuses as my hunting grounds. C# textbook on the dash for Microsoft, Java textbook on the dash for the Google campus, Python textbook on the dash for others. LOL my school is not even teaching me Python and when pax ask I admit I don't know it, that I know other languages and I'm interested in learning Python. I always get approving responses with encouragement to learn all that's possible.

Also I should mention the whole Starving Student routine is awesome for tips!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> when pax ask I admit I don't know it, that I know other languages and I'm interested in learning Python.


If you can credibly pull it off, say you've started studying it yourself in your free time. (You can always just open the book and read part of the introductory chapter first.)

Christine


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> LOL yes I made sure, as always, my C# or my Java textbook is on my dashboard and in view. I didn't get any recruitment numbers then but I have collected 5 number from tech recruiters from major corporations. Most recent one was from the Pax West convention. Picked up one of the guest speakers for Latinas in Gaming. ( even though I'm Italian it's fine she said .) She gave me her card and got me in contact the group's leader.
> 
> Now just 2 more years of school left before I get my bachelor's in computer science.


You young programmers (and web developers) are so spoiled! 

Spoiled with HUGE amounts of RAM and code space! In my day programming the Motorola MC68701 single chip micro-controller (for industrial applications), I had a measly 128 bytes of RAM and 2048 bytes of code space to work with! And this was assembly language code running at a blazing 4MHz!

But the boss was too cheap to use 4MHz crystal oscillators, instead he wanted to save 2 pennies and specified the use of the "TV color burst" crystal, which has burned the annoying yet magical number 3.579545MHz in my mind for ever.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> If you can credibly pull it off, say you've started studying it yourself in your free time. (You can always just open the book and read part of the introductory chapter first.)
> 
> Christine


This is the advice I've already told many driver friends and why I posted that being a student is great for tips. I'm actually a college student, but in these desperate times of oversaturation, Surge suppression, and Qwest/ Boost seeking Ants, you gotta do what you gotta do to pay the bills.

I told my buddy to buy a used textbook in a subject he's familiar in, (finance) make sure he knows enough to talk shop, and just pick a random online academy or even a real brick and mortar school ( please don't pick an esteemed academy) and know enough about the institute to convince pax you are a student there, and the tips and ratings will greatly improve.

I know.....scheming Ants.

Heck you could even say you study the Kahn Academy. Everyone knows education is expensive. As as you show motivation and movement towards future goals, pax are impressed.

https://www.khanacademy.org



KD_LA said:


> You young programmers (and web developers) are so spoiled!
> 
> Spoiled with HUGE amounts of RAM and code space! In my day programming the Motorola MC68701 single chip micro-controller (for industrial applications), I had a measly 128 bytes of RAM and 2048 bytes of code space to work with! And this was assembly language code running at a blazing 4MHz!
> 
> But the boss was too cheap to use 4MHz crystal oscillators, instead he wanted to save 2 pennies and specified the use of the "TV color burst" crystal, which has burned the annoying yet magical number 3.579545MHz in my mind for ever.


Yes I know what a blessing an IDE like Visual Studio is for intellisense and memory allocation vs garbage collection.

https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/editor/intellisense

Original C........scary!

However when I get more skills I'll learn C++, Go, and Scala.

Also not so young  34. This is my second time back in college. First time I got a degree in English Literature and Linguistics. Yeah........which is how I ended up as a Semi truck driver for 9 years before quitting to be an Ant while attending college for the second time.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Also not so young  34.


Compared to the venerable MC68701 (and its programmers), you're a youngin' 

Today, decades later, my code might still be running... if there are still any ground-based power module test stations left for the F14 fighter jet!


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> my code might still be running... if there are still any ground-based power module test stations left for the F14 fighter jet!


Well... I don't think there are any F14s still flying.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Gilby said:


> Well... I don't think there are any F14s still flying.


Most likely not... flying dinosaurs, just like the MC68701!

EDIT: I went googling out of curiosity to see if any air shows might be flying it, and found out it's still in active service in Iran, but interestingly found several articles talking about a possible revival of the F14. https://nationalinterest.org/blog/t...wish-bring-back-the-old-f-14-tomcat-the-25206


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

F-14 Tomcat was a very interesting airplane, but today SO outclassed by foreign fighters, IMHO. Once they solve the problems, the F-35 is going to be the cat's pajamas for a long time. But what do I know? I flew the heavies... C-130s.


----------

